# GT Tempest reanimieren, brauche eure HILFE



## mäxx__ (1. März 2010)

Ich lese gerne hier im Gt-Unterforum mit und bewundere eure Aufbaute.

Nun brauche ich aber eure Unterstützung, denn ich habe mir vor Jahren ein GT Tempest als Arbeitsradl aus der Bucht gefischt.
Es war mit billigsten Shimanoteilen ausgestattet, die nach 2 Jahren Dauereinsatz bei Wind und Wetter ihren Geisst aufgaben.
Ich habe dann versucht, es wieder fahrbar zu machen, aber irgendwie kam es nicht mehr dazu.

Nun habe ich mir aber in den Kopf gesetzt, den Rahmen wieder zu reanimieren - konkret ist noch nix, aber bevor ich an den Wiederaufbau gehe, habe ich mir den Rahmen mal genauer angeguckt.

Er sieht im Bereich der Kettenstrebe rechts und des Umwerfers arg mitgenommen aus und hat generell einige Scheuerspuren.
Meine grundlegende Frage an euch ist also, "darf" bzw. sollte man den Rahmen komplett neu lackieren lassen, oder aber lebt man nach gründlicher Reinigung einfach mit den "Kampfspuren" weiter?

Guckt euch das Bild mal an:




Meine mögliche Teileliste könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen:

- LRS Crossride (V-Brake/Disk)
- Bremse HS33 komplett oder vorne Disk/hinten HS33 oder Avid V-Brake komplett
- Kurbel Lx, SLX, XT 
- Schultung XO Gripshift (vorhanden)
- Schaltwerk X9 (vorhanden)
- Kette connex
- Reifen NN 2,25"
- Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Pedale ????


Bin für alle Tips dankbar!!!

P.S. Der Aufbau soll ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit meinem Sohn (9J.) werden


----------



## gtbiker (1. März 2010)

Hi,
würde die Kampfspuren lassen und den Rahmen nicht neu beschichten.
die Zusammenstellung hört sich für einen modernen Aufbau ganz vernünftig an, bis auf den Laufradsatz (schwer, teuer, systembedingte Nachteile). Was für eine Gabel willst du verbauen? 

Habe selber ein Tempest reanimiert, nach dem es bei mir 10Jahre lang durch dick und dünn gegangen ist und nichts mehr original übrig war, hab dann den Lack abgebeizt von Hand und unbehandelt gelassen. Den Rahmen dann wieder standesgemäß aufgebaut.
Nun schauts so aus und darf an und zu Frischluft schnuppern, mit seinen 12Jahren in meinem Besitz darf es nun ein wenig ausruhen, richtig rann müssen andere Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (1. März 2010)

Ich würde neu lacken . Ist aber so ein Tick von mir . Ich mag das , wenn das Rad wieder wie neu da steht und in deinem Fall macht man ja auch keinen tollen oder seltenen Paintjob kaputt . Noch dazu sind dann die offenen Stellen an der Kettenstrebe usw. wieder geschützt .
Decals in der Art solten auch wieder zu besorgen sein .
Teileliste liest sich wertig , aber etwas bunt gemischt .
Bin gespannt was daraus wird .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## cleiende (1. März 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> P.S. Der Aufbau soll ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit meinem Sohn (9J.) werden



Lohnt sich!

Klick

Klack


----------



## epic2006 (2. März 2010)

Servus,

aufbauen ist immer gut! Ob nun neu lacken oder nicht ist Geschmackssache, wenn es wieder ein used-bike wird, würde ich es so lassen.

Der Aufbau an sich....ich komm aus der classis-Ecke, also würde ich timecorrect aufbauen. Als LRS würde ich aus persönlicher Überzeugung keine SystemLR verbauen, aber auch das ist eben wieder Geschmackssache.

Dir viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß mit dem Junior und uns viele nette Bilder und konstante Berichterstattung

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mäxx__ (2. März 2010)

@all

DANKE für euer Feedback

@cleiende

sehr schöner Bericht - mein Junior ist erst 9 Jahre alt und der Rahmen mit 18" noch zu groß für ihn, aber er möchte halt mit mir zusammen aufbauen.

Noch mal zu den Parts.

Ich hatt mal kurzzeitig eine Marzocchi Z2 in diesem Rahmen.
Habe die Gabel komplett überholt und sie sprach auch sehr sensibel an, aber mir war die Bauhöhe + Federweg zu wenig, da ich Probleme mit meinem Rücken bekam.
Also habeich die Gabel verkauft - war vielleicht ein Fehler...

Ich glaube auch, dass ich den Rahmen nach einer gründlichen Säuberung im Originalzustand belasse, da
1. die Farbe klasse aussieht ( habe noch nie ein GT in diesem Farbton gesehen)
2. es alltagstauglich sein soll und definitiv genutzt wird.

Ein Systemlaufradsatz a la Crossride wird es dann auch nicht; ich suche aber was Robustes (Mavic F219, F519)

Steuersatz wird hoffentlich ein neuer Bees (Schuldt) werden.
Spielt auf ähnlich hohem Niveau wie Chris King (sagt die Fachpresse) und der Erwin Schuldt wohnt nur ca. 30km von mir weg)

Sollte jemand in seinem Keller Teile liegen habe, die evtl. ganz gut zum Gt passen könnten, dürft ihr mir gerne Angebote machen

Und zu guter Letzt habe ich noch ein Bild vom GT in absolut wildem Komponentenmix gefunden, dass ich (hoffentlich entgehe ich einer Steinigung) euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.





P.S. Die Gabel ist eine Suntour 60-120mm; damit fuhr sich das Rad um Welten besser....


----------



## mäxx__ (12. März 2010)

So, ich habe mich nach gründlichem Überlegen, Abwägen etc. für eine Federgabel entschieden.
....und zwar kommt diese



rein.
Gerade in der Bucht für `n Fuffi geschossen.

Hatte ja irgendwann mal dieses Modell verbaut und daran habe ich mich nun erinnert...


----------



## mountymaus (13. März 2010)

Wenn der Rahmen von der Farbe her so bleiben soll, dann würde ich die Gabel nicht einbauen. So wie es aussieht, sind das zwei völlig verschiedene Rottöne, welche überhaupt nicht miteinander harmonieren.


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2010)

Die Z2 ist zwar eine Super-Gabel, aber brauchst Du die wirklich fürs Arbeitsrad?
Tun es da nicht auch eine Starrgabel und fette Slicks?


----------



## mäxx__ (16. März 2010)

Also, das GT wird nicht als Arbeitsradl genutzt.
Ich mÃ¶chte einfach das Bike wieder aufbauen.
Das Wort Arbeitsrad bezieht sich nur auf eine weitere mÃ¶gliche und zusÃ¤tzliche Funktion, die das GT haben kÃ¶nnte.
Es wird nicht nur zur tÃ¤glichen Fahrt in die Arbeit genutzt werden.

Das unterschiedliche Rot stimm schon, stÃ¶rt mich persÃ¶nlich aber nicht so.

Suche dringend noch einen gebrauchten Felgenbrems-LRS bis max. 70,- â¬


----------



## mäxx__ (6. April 2010)

So, habe lange nix mehr gemacht, aber am Ostersonntag blieb mir nix anderes übrig...

aktueller Stand des Aufbaus
- Steuersatz eingepresst (BEES)
- Gabel (Z2) verbaut
- LRS (Mavic 221)probeweise mit Fat Albert Light bestückt
- Umwerfer (LX) angeschraubt
- Vorbau Scott (nur zur Fixierung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (6. April 2010)

Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass die unterschiedlichen Rottöne nicht besonders gut harmonieren. Fällt eher unangenehm auf.


----------



## Splatter666 (6. April 2010)

Moin!

Das wird schon noch 
Hab hier noch nen nossigen gelben Kore-Vorbau liegen, würde der nicht gut dazu passen? Vielleicht mit nem gelben Flite?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ...bis auf den Laufradsatz (schwer, teuer, systembedingte Nachteile)....



Mavic Crossride UB sind weder schwer (1.75kg) noch teuer (140,- Eus). Allerdings nur für Felgenbremsen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2010)

1750g für einen LRS mit dem Einsatzzweck sind schon sehr viel, egal wieviel man wiegt.
Fürs gleiche Geld bekommste auch LRS die runde 200g weniger haben (rotierende Masse und so). Wenn man selber LR aufbauen kann, sind 1430g mit dem gleichen Budget möglich. 
Justmy2cents


----------



## planetsmasher (6. April 2010)

das hab ich in letzter Zeit häufiger gehört. Bin aber noch etwas skeptisch. Kannste bitte mal ein paar Parts auflisten mit denen das zu realisieren wäre?

Es fängt ja bei Felgenbremsen schon mit der Nabenauswahl an. So groß ist die nämlich nicht. Ausser man lässt dann wieder das Budget ausser acht.  (Frei nach ich glaube Keith Bontrager war es: "strong, light, cheap? Choose two!")

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Täte mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2010)

An meinem Rocky sind z.Bsp. Sun 0° bzw Sun UFO, hinten 32 und vorne 28Loch. Gewicht 377 bzw 409g. Dazu DT Revos und Alunippel. Naben hab ich mal Novatech genommen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Alles schwarz. Gesammt 1420g für 144Euro. Hab alles bei cnc-bike.de gekauft. Natürlich hab ich das aber meinem Gewicht von runden 70kg angepasst. Wer arg schwerer ist, sollte halt solidere Naben und vorne ebenfalls 32Loch fahren. Als Naben würde ich dann wohl Shimano 95x wählen (jaja, die sind nicht zeitgemäß), die sind recht leicht und sehr solide, wäre aber auch nur meine persönliche Wahl. Was es aktuell an Felgenbrems-Naben auf dem Markt gibt, keine Ahnung, interessiert mich halt auch nicht im Moment.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Das ist der Preis für die Einzelzeile, und Teile für einen Hänfling von Fahrer 

Der Mavic-LRS ist bereits fertig aufgebaut, und auch für Fahrer wie mich, mit gut 85kg geeignet.


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2010)

Ja sicher für Einzelteile, danach wurde ja auch gefragt. Aktuelle KomplettLRS wirs aber wohl auch was passendes geben.
Im Übrigen finde ich nichtmal das Preis-Gewichtsverhältniss das schlimm(st)e, sondern die Ersatzteile. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Speichenbruch (oder verbiegen, Kerben etc.) der häufigste irreparable Schaden ist, wären mir 5Euro für eine (!) Ersatzspeiche einfach zu viel Geld. Das Ding kann man halt nicht ma eben im Laden kaufen, sondern muss es auch noch bestellen. Vom Felge-ist-durchgebremst-und-jetzt-brauch-ich-ne-Neue-Fall will ich mal gar nicht sprechen. Da fährt man mit konventionellen Laufrädern deutlich (!) billiger, schneller und geschickter.
Nebenbei bemerkt würde ich 28+32 konventionellen Speichen deutlich mehr vertrauen als 20+20 Speichen, egal was die Werbetrommel sagt.
Naja, ist so und so alles OT.


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Juni 2010)

Bike ist vorerst mal fertig:


----------



## esp262 (19. Juni 2010)

schön


----------

